# Fleetwood Terra or Fiesta (34B)



## Ana77 (Mar 20, 2010)

Hi Everyone, I'm wondering what is the difference in the Fleetwood Terra and Fiesta, the LX? and if anyone has any info as far as problems with them. Thanks


----------

